# Who will the Wizards sign/re-sign



## f22egl

The following players are free agents for the Washington Wizards. 

Jarvis Hayes
Andray Blatche
DeShawn Stevenson
Michael Ruffin
Calvin Booth
Roger Mason Jr.
Donnell Taylor
James Lang

I suspect the Wizards will re-sign Blatche. It would be nice to keep Stevenson around but he may be too expensive keep around. He wants something in the neighborhood of $4-5 million per year. The Wizards would have to use a portion or all of the MLE to re-sign Stevenson.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I could see one of Hayes/Stevenson coming back, and maybe Blatche. Most of the other guys are as good as gone though. Jamaal magloire's name has always been thrown around, and for Washington he wouldn't be that bad of an idea.


----------



## afireinside

Jarvis Hayes
*Andray Blatche*
DeShawn Stevenson
*Michael Ruffin*
Calvin Booth
Roger Mason Jr.
Donnell Taylor
James Lang

The bold names are the ones that will be resigned. Blatche showed a lot of potential last season in limited minutes. When he was asked to start, he put up solid numbers. If the Wizards organization is smart, they will resign this young talent to a worthy deal. 

Ruffin on the other hand, might be the worst offensive player in the NBA, also possibly the NBDL and NCAA. But offensive awareness aside, he brings a big, strong presence on the defensive end. He also is recognized as a smart basketball player (besides the fact he single handedly lost us a game vs. Toronto last season because of a smart play gone terribly wrong). If Eddie Jordan is our coach next season, then Ruffin will be in a Wizards uniform. 

The other players had their chances to contribute, but I think we replaced most of them with our draft picks from the last few seasons. With a couple more free agent signings, we could have ourselves a very solid team to contend for the East championship.


----------



## afireinside

> The Washington Wizards will offer guard DeShawn Stevenson a three-year, $9 million deal today, a league source with knowledge of the situation said last night.
> 
> Additionally, it is expected New Jersey will offer Wizards restricted free agent forward Andray Blatche a four- or five-year deal starting at $3.9 million a season, according to a second source.


Source

Interesting move. I sincerely doubt that Stevenson will accept the proposal. He's shown he can really contribute the last couple seasons, marking him as a solid player. Teams that need a solid guard will dish out the money needed to get him. With that said, the Wizards just didn't offer him the money he's probably looking for. 

And I'm very surprised that the Nets are offering Blatche that expensive of a contract for an unproven player. Although, if the Wizards were smart they would up the antes on that contract to keep Blatche in a Wizards uniform.


----------



## Dualie

In today's Washington Post, Deshawn's agent seemed to be offended by the offer, and said something to the effect that he would take playing another year somewhere for $1 million before signing to that. Which I don't get at all. They definitely need to re-sign Blatche, but I think they could get along fine even if they lose everyone else.


----------



## byrondarnell66

I would be very upset if the Wizards resign Ruffin, no need to hold on to useless garbbage. Hayes I can deal with if hes cheap (vet min). Wasington post reported that Stevenson wants a 5year 4-5mil per contract and will turn down the Wizards 3year 9mil offer so if thats the case he can take a hike along with his 20%fg playoff shooting performance. Blatche, they need to keep even if its at 4 mil starting over 5 years. Anyone else on the has a very slim chance of coming back.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Dualie said:


> In today's Washington Post, Deshawn's agent seemed to be offended by the offer, and said something to the effect that he would take playing another year somewhere for $1 million before signing to that. Which I don't get at all. They definitely need to re-sign Blatche, but I think they could get along fine even if they lose everyone else.


And considering how he played in the playoffs I don't know why hes offended. He was good in the reagular season, but couldn't do anything offensively when the Wizards needed him the most.


----------



## shyFX325

byrondarnell66 said:


> I would be very upset if the Wizards resign Ruffin, no need to hold on to useless garbbage. Hayes I can deal with if hes cheap (vet min).


you dont want to hold on to useless garbage but you would hold on to hayes?? Jarvis Hayes is a supposed shooting specialist who just flat out isnt a good outside shooter. At least when you go out and tell ruffin to do one thing, rebound, he goes out and does it well.


----------



## Perfection

I think that they have to resign Blatche if it is reasonable, he has skills and came out of high school a few years ago. I've never been a Stevenson fan, and I think the pick of Nick Young was perfectly fitting for this team. Now the only weak spot on the roster is C, and I think you should spend the whole MLE pursuing Jaamal Magloire. He was an all-star in the East a while back and could average 10/10 pretty easily. He's definitely better than the bigs that you have now and is a post player to contrast Jamison's outside touch. Overall, a lineup of 

Arenas/Young/Butler/Jamison/Magloire would be one of the better ones in the East for sure, so make it happen and sign Magloire. I'd like to see Washington tear it up some more.


----------



## Mateo

Juan Carlos Navarro apparently bought out his contract with his spanish league team. Do the Wizards still own his rights? He could be the next Calderon.


----------



## f22egl

Mateo said:


> Juan Carlos Navarro apparently bought out his contract with his spanish league team. Do the Wizards still own his rights? He could be the next Calderon.



Yes they still own his rights. He's a scoring point guard like Gilbert. I wonder how much money the Wizards will have to give him. I think he could be worth keeping. 

And here's a link to the story. http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46885/20070703/juan_carles_navarro_and_fc_barcelona_reach_agreement/


----------



## Mateo

Seems redundant with Arenas and Daniels though. Maybe you should think about trading his rights. You could probably get a 2nd rounder in return.


----------



## afireinside

Mateo said:


> Seems redundant with Arenas and Daniels though. Maybe you should think about trading his rights. You could probably get a 2nd rounder in return.


Supposedly this guard is supposed to be special, so he is worth more than a measly 2nd rounder. If he signs with the team, then say goodbye to Taylor, Mason Jr., Stevenson and/or Hayes.


----------



## Mateo

Not sure there is market for more than a 2nd rounder. If he plays for the Wizards one year and is good, then he'll be worth more, but only trading his rights, I'm not sure.


----------



## BCH

We will have to wait and see on Navarro. I believe he wants to play for a team like Memphis, but I am not sure what Memphis would give up for him. The thing is, the Wizards need a SG if they don't get DeShawn back, so I don't see them just letting Navarro pick his team. Since the guy bought out his contract already, Washington holds the leverage. JCN was a second round pick, so it isn't like the Wizards have invested a lot in him, so lets see what happens.


----------



## shroombal

I say we need to retain a bunch of players: Navarro, Blatche, Daniels, Hayes and Stevenson. Sure it's a lot of guards, but we need the fire power. Then we bring in Nick Young and Oleksiy along with a couple of free agent big men.


----------



## byrondarnell66

shyFX325 said:


> you dont want to hold on to useless garbage but you would hold on to hayes?? Jarvis Hayes is a supposed shooting specialist who just flat out isnt a good outside shooter. At least when you go out and tell ruffin to do one thing, rebound, he goes out and does it well.


Can't make much of a arguement here since J-Hayes pretty much sucked last year but I still rather have him on the team instead of Ruffin (its really not saying much).


----------



## f22egl

Mateo said:


> Not sure there is market for more than a 2nd rounder. If he plays for the Wizards one year and is good, then he'll be worth more, but only trading his rights, I'm not sure.


This guy was the best player on Spain after Pau Gasol. Without Gasol, they blew out the Greece National team (the same team that beat Team USA with Wade, Lebron, and Carmello). His play is like Gilbert Arenas since he has the capability of hitting threes or driving to the basket. Granted, he still has to prove himself in the NBA but so do most European players.


----------



## f22egl

byrondarnell66 said:


> Can't make much of a arguement here since J-Hayes pretty much sucked last year but I still rather have him on the team instead of Ruffin (its really not saying much).


Plus Hayes is a decent defender and rebounder for a small forward. Michael Ruffin is not even an above average defender.


----------



## afireinside

> League and Wizards sources confirmed that the team offered unrestricted free agent shooting guard DeShawn Stevenson a four-year deal worth approximately $12 million.
> 
> Stevenson, who turned down a three-year, $10 million offer from the Orlando Magic last summer, earned just less than $1 million last season.


Source

Doesn't seem like that much better of an offer than before. If Stevenson won't take this, then I believe the front office will move on and sign a cheaper and probably better player, Juan Carlos Navarro.


----------



## afireinside

> The Wizards have increased their offer to unrestricted free agent shooting guard DeShawn Stevenson to four years with a total salary of around $15 million, but Stevenson has not accepted that offer, according to team and league sources. Wednesday is the first day free agents can formally sign contracts, and a source close to Stevenson said the team and player are "moving closer" to an agreement.


Source

The article also says that our supposedly new assistant coach, whom was supposed to strengthen our defensive play, decided to change his mind and go back to Houston and decide what he wants to do there. Will we ever get that one coach who will spark our lackluster defense?


----------



## f22egl

afireinside said:


> Source
> 
> The article also says that our supposedly new assistant coach, whom was supposed to strengthen our defensive play, decided to change his mind and go back to Houston and decide what he wants to do there. Will we ever get that one coach who will spark our lackluster defense?


The defense wasn't so bad in the playoffs. It's really up to getting Gilbert motivated enough to play defense.


----------



## shroombal

We have a problem of too many guards, but I would hate to see any of these guys go. When this team was kicking midseason, the team seemed to gel really well especially with Hayes and Daniels coming off the bench. But now we have to decide between them, Nick Young, and Navarro. 

I'd like to keep them all, but I guess it's not possible.

Any chance we go small next year and start either Blatche or Pecherov at center? I doubt it, but I'd really rather not see Etan Thomas, or Haywood start next year...


----------



## jericho

Any chance of the Wizards picking up Morris Peterson? Decent defender, decent shooter, doesn't need the ball a lot...could be a nice fit.


----------



## afireinside

jericho said:


> Any chance of the Wizards picking up Morris Peterson? Decent defender, decent shooter, doesn't need the ball a lot...could be a nice fit.


Peterson is supposedly trying to start for a team that will have almost instant success. He wouldn't be a good fit in the offense since it relies mostly on slashing quickly and Mo Pete lost that attribute awhile ago.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Looks like Mo Pete is going to New Orleans anyways Link


----------



## SheriffKilla

i think devin brown can be a good fit he can do alot of what stevenson does but for cheaper also Matt Barnes

if they can get D.Mason for the MLE(doubtful) that would be pretty good


----------



## afireinside

> The Washington Wizards and unrestricted free agent shooting guard DeShawn Stevenson have agreed in principle on a four-year contract worth $15 million, according to a league source. Stevenson will hold a player option for the fourth year.


Source


----------



## f22egl

That's a pretty much a fair offer to DeShawn. He's a borderline starting guard and potentially a good backup off the bench. The Wizards are already paying Antonio Daniels (who does the same thing), twice as much.


----------



## Marcus13

The Washington Wizards and unrestricted free agent shooting guard DeShawn Stevenson have agreed in principle on a four-year contract worth $15 million, according to a league source. Stevenson will hold a player option for the fourth year. Stevenson, who is entering his seventh NBA season, averaged 11.2 points on a career-best 46.1 percent shooting last season while starting all 82 games at shooting guard. Negotiations between the Wizards and Stevenson's agent, Mark Bartelstein, heated up Thursday and the sides came to an agreement late Friday night.


----------



## One on One

*Re: Wiz sign Deshawn Stevenson*

I'm glad we kept him, but I guess this means Navarro will most likely be traded. I think it's a good move. We keep a proven player who can play a little D for us.


----------



## Big Mike

*Re: Wiz sign Deshawn Stevenson*

Not bad I guess, probably could've signed Devin Brown cheaper and he pretty much does the same thing.


----------



## Homer Simpson

does this mean you guys will lose Blatche


I mean if Amir Johnson can get 4 for 12... why won't Blatche?


----------



## f22egl

Homer Simpson said:


> does this mean you guys will lose Blatche
> 
> 
> I mean if Amir Johnson can get 4 for 12... why won't Blatche?


I think Blatche is looking for more money than that. I think the Wizards would match a contract like that.


----------



## afireinside

> According to two league sources, the Washington Wizards last night offered restricted free agent forward Andray Blatche a three-year deal worth about $11 million.
> 
> Blatche was said to be mulling over the offer last night, one source said.


Source

Hopefully, with the Mavericks over the luxury tax, the Wizards will entice Blatche with this deal. He could probably get a slightly better deal, but probably won't due to salary situations.

The article also talks about how the Wizards lost Miami as a possible suitor for Juan Carlos Navarro due to the Heat signing Smush Parker. Looks like the door to trading him is closing.


----------



## afireinside

> Washington Wizards President Ernie Grunfeld announced today that the team has signed forward Dominic McGuire. Per team policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> McGuire, 6-8, was drafted 47th overall in the second round of the 2007 NBA Draft, out of Fresno State.
> 
> ...
> 
> In five games played with the Wizards during the 2007 NBA Summer League in Las Vegas, McGuire averaged 12.0 points, 6.0 rebounds and 2.0 assists in 30.2 minutes per game. Last season, in his final collegiate campaign, he averaged 13.5 points, 9.8 rebounds and 3.6 blocks per game (fifth in the nation). McGuire, 21, was an early entry candidate in the 2007 NBA Draft.


Source


----------

